# 2 Tracts Available for Lease



## STITC (Oct 8, 2008)

Tract 1 Dodge/Laurens County 200 acres.  38 acres hardwood, balance in Planted Pine in various ages.  Lease price $8.50/Acre(includes insurance).

Tract 2 Johnson County 163 acres. 25 acres hardwood, balance in Planted Pine.  Lease price $8.26/Acre(includes insurance).

For location and tract maps please call 478-374-5888.


----------



## doublecc27 (Oct 8, 2008)

i am very intrested in the dodge county lease i tried calling but got no answer.


----------



## KILLDUX (Oct 10, 2008)

Any ponds or creeks on either properties?


----------



## huntaftersundayschool (Nov 1, 2008)

*Looking for tract*

Hi,
I'm looking for a tract of land for next season, but if the Laurens Co. tract still available I may consider it for this year.  We are a few Christian ministers that are looking for a place to hunt and fellowship.
Please keep me posted if it is, or becomes available.
Thanks
Ralph


----------



## Johnson04 (Nov 2, 2008)

Where is the Johnson County Tract?


----------



## bobcat (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey guys i spoke with him last week and both are still available. I went and looked at the one in dodge co/ laurens co. It is a nice piece of property but I dont have the means to get food plots pushed up nor the actual time. It has some pretty hrdwoods and some thick parts aswell as pines fifth rowed . Would be a great lease for someone with the equipment to clean up logging decks . The main thing that detered me from the property was that there was deer stands within 10 yds of the property on the east side. And the north side had one with a food plot butting up to the property line with a stand and the west side had a big tower stand about 100 yds off the property line. The north and west side had a replant in last 2 or 3 yrs . The property will be great with good food plots and time .Lots of scrapes on property aswell .


----------



## nimrod (Nov 3, 2008)

Johnson04 said:


> Where is the Johnson County Tract?



If you live in Adrian then it should be right up the road from you. Stuckey's only owns one tract of land in Johnson County according to the tax assessors website. But keep in mind they have this tract on their site open for bids to have the timber cut. http://www.stuckeytimberland.com/files/Johnson Co. Sale Sep 08.pdf


----------

